# Where to dump dirt, Orange County CA



## mako (Oct 23, 2006)

I have 64 cubic feet of dirt that I need to dump. Where can I do this? I am in Garden Grove, Thanks!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I'll take it
I could use about 300 yards if you've got any more

Just pull out a section of the split rail fence drop it off in the front yard

Thanks!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Use it to plant raised beds for the garden. Offer it on Craig's List.
Ron


----------



## meritmasonry (Mar 24, 2008)

I have 100 of clean fill dirt I need to dump in so orange county


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Donate it to the Crystal Cathedral - Robert Schuller.

You can run in, dump it and possibly get a tax deduction.


----------



## GARY GOLD (Apr 10, 2008)

*Dirt*

WHERE CAN I DUMP SOME DIRT?



slickshift said:


> I'll take it
> I could use about 300 yards if you've got any more
> 
> Just pull out a section of the split rail fence drop it off in the front yard
> ...


----------



## j22284 (May 16, 2008)

I can take about 40 to 50 yards in fullerton (91 & brookhurst)
give me a call: 
-joe


----------



## CableKing1 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Free fill dirt*

I have a site close to down town Huntington Beach that I need to export approx 100 cu yds of clean fill dirt off.


----------



## pamela59 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Giving away clean dirt*

I have clean dirt to give away, do you need it? Pamela



slickshift said:


> I'll take it
> I could use about 300 yards if you've got any more
> 
> Just pull out a section of the split rail fence drop it off in the front yard
> ...


----------



## pamela59 (Aug 12, 2009)

*getting rid of clean dirt in Huntington Beach, Ca.*

I have clean dirt if anyone wants it, it needs to go asap.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The purpose of this site is not to try to get rid of unwanted dirt


----------

